# Noise



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What kind of bark collar are you using?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a Sport Dog bark and E collar, but can't remember what type the E collar is. 

It is supposed to start low, and then amp up IF the dog carries on. We can start it higher too. 

Ann
(I wanted to get the Tritronics barklimiter DH wanted this one)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> We have a Sport Dog bark and E collar, but can't remember what type the E collar is.
> 
> It is supposed to start low, and then amp up IF the dog carries on. We can start it higher too.
> 
> ...


SportDog has issues with selectivity so it doesn't always work when it should and it may fire when it shouldn't (they tend to go off if the collar unit physically bumps something like the side of crate, another dog, brush, waves, etc.). There is a reason the Tritronics and Dogtra bark collars cost a lot more, they are much more selective in activating for actual noise (barking/vocalization).


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I had one of those bark control devices that looks like a birdhouse outside in the kennel. It worked... while it worked.

It lasted about a month and broke  It was good while it lasted. The whole neighborhood was quite LOL


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Many lines of Labrador can be very vocal. Do a bit of research on your pups ancestory because it may not "grow out of it". If the pup is from the more talkative lines, you will have to get after the noise issues before they get completely unmanageable.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Her barking is trainable, she is learning, we just haven't had to deal with it no dog I have EVER owned before was a barker. She is not my first lab... Anyway, we just don't want to do the wrong things either. Hopefully we can get this under control. 

Good info on the Sport Dog. When I get my puppy she will have Tritronics : Seems like a good brand from what I read on RTF. Just what range.... I have time to make decisions. LOL She won't come home to me until about Thanksgiving. 

Ann


----------

